# Spider



## GregR (Nov 26, 2009)

So I like this overall but I am trying to increase the amount of detail on the spider with leaving the background blurred. Thoughts? Maybe crop it down closer?







I'm very new to photography in general so whatever tips you can give would be appreciated.

And if you know what kind of spider this is would love to know


----------



## Provo (Nov 28, 2009)

I like it but a closer more sharper shot would've been better.


----------

